# Termination/rehiring



## crazytm (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi everyone! 

I was employed with target for 3+ years and I got terminated for some corrective actions not to long ago (hitting 5th, etc). I’m curious as to what the policy is for rehiring. If I were to apply to a completely different target in a different district, would they be able to see that I was terminated and the reason why? How long until they won’t be able to access that information?

thanks!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 15, 2022)

Welcome!
Oh, yeah, Spot sees all and knows all. That line on the application that says something like “ Have you ever worked for Target Corporation before” gives them a heads up, but if you lie about it and say “no” to get hired they will term you when they find out. Saw it happen at my store. 
Whether or not Spot will hire you back is hard to say, depends on a lot of things, but being termed for compliance violation is a red flag. However, you’re out nothing to try. The worst they can do is not re-hire you. Good luck!


----------



## crazytm (Jan 15, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Welcome!
> Oh, yeah, Spot sees all and knows all. That line on the application that says something like “ Have you ever worked for Target Corporation before” gives them a heads up, but if you lie about it and say “no” to get hired they will term you when they find out. Saw it happen at my store.
> Whether or not Spot will hire you back is hard to say, depends on a lot of things, but being termed for compliance violation is a red flag. However, you’re out nothing to try. The worst they can do is not re-hire you. Good luck!


Thank you!! I suppose you’re right and it’s worth a shot.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 16, 2022)

Also you need to wait 90 days


----------



## crazytm (Jan 16, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Also you need to wait 90 days


okay thank you I knew there was a certain amount of time afterwards I just didn’t know specifically what it was !


----------



## Yetive (Jan 17, 2022)

You will show up as a prior worker in the Workday application. If you don't put Target as a previous employer, it will look strange.


----------

